

HP OmniGO 700LX and Nokia 2110 - TheSpiceIsLife
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUp6vNlidz4

======
TheSpiceIsLife
This device is, what, 20 years old? Has flat UI, is responsive, has a CLI, has
a qwerty keyboard, plays video, and has a _build in_ Nokia 2110.

I fail to see how we're better off.

